# Cannot share files via GUI

## Zarhan

I'm running KDE 4.4.5. If I in either Konqueror or Dolphine right-click a folder and go to it's properties => Sharing, I see 

"You need to be authorized to share folders".

Ok, I click on the "configure file sharing" and it asks for root pw, and then I get a dialog asking if I want simple or advanced file sharing. Simple is good enough for me and I click OK.

I *still* supposedly need to be authorized, e.g. I'm not getting any progress here. What's the matter?

----------

## Letharion

LMGTFY.

First hit http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84037

 :Smile: 

----------

## Zarhan

I found that earlier, but I have different symptoms. It's not "...and nothing happens" for me.

Oh, and emerge -1 kdenetwork-filesharing didn't help.

----------

## Letharion

There's still information in that thread that you haven't referenced. It's impossible to determine whether or not you have tried those things.

 *Quote:*   

> In system settings, do you have Advanced > Samba module?
> 
> Do you have samba installed?
> 
> Do you have to give a root password for any of the configuration screens in systemsettings?

 

----------

## Zarhan

 *Quote:*   

> In system settings, do you have Advanced > Samba module?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have samba installed?

 

Yes. It was pulled in due to smb use flag.

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have to give a root password for any of the configuration screens in systemsettings?

 

Nope. Some like Login Manager and System settings are grayed out and need kdesu, of course.

----------

## Zarhan

I'm getting same symptoms on my other computer as well, so it's not a simple random "emerge stuff again"-problem, either.

----------

## Zarhan

I also *can* set shares if I, in the "configure" view, set up shares (when operating with root rights). However, allowing users to do sharing without 'kdesu fileshare' doesn't work. 

I tried deleting /etc/samba/smb.conf - no effect.

----------

## tak

hey,,, how to try install samba module??

emerge xxxx???  :Confused: 

----------

